
Cool Concept: BarCardz Is the Cyber Calling Card - dawie
http://mashable.com/2007/05/01/barcardz/
======
vlad
This is great. It's like a business card, except the information is already
there, you just punch in a 5 digit code (or such.)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_This is great._

Really? It seems like a lot of extra work for no additional benefit.

Think of it from the girl's perspective: if she doesn't like you, it's easy
enough to blow you off or give you a bogus number; conversely, she can just
give you her number if she likes you.

The same principle applies to any kind of networking with new people.

So why go through the whole registration process (leaving your personal
details on someone else's server), then have to remember to carry around these
special barcoded cards, etc.?

~~~
vlad
Thanks for the reply. I actually have a very good reason why I think it's a
good idea, but I decided to edit my post down in case I want to pursue my
idea.

